# Succesful Baits



## Aulanocara (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den fertig Mixen von Succesful Baits gemacht? Wenn ja welche.
Wollte diese mal ausprobieren


----------



## darth carper (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Der Exclusive Fish Mix ist prima!


----------



## tarpoon (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

der red-spice fish-mix soll auch gut funktionieren...


----------



## frummel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

hab vor ein paar tagen auch ne lieferung erhalten..gerollt aber noch net..fakt is das die faire preise haben und der kontakt auch super nett war..
die qualität soll lt. diversen aussagen auch super sein..


----------



## cipro2003 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Moin!Habe nur die Readys und Frozen gefischt aber Super-Preis-Leistungsverhältniss,Sehr schnelle Lieferung,netter Kontakt und Sehr gute Qualität!
Mfg Frank


----------



## eddyguru (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hi,

wir Karpfenangler bei uns im Verein,fischen die Murmeln jetzt schon ne lange Zeit.Allerdings lassen wir immer rollen.30kg Frozen,für 120 Euronen.Da kann man sich nicht beklagen.Hatte letztes We die Traveller Red Spice Fish getestet.1++++++
Ein Besuch im Laden lohnt auch.Kein Angelsportgeschäft in D´dorf bietet so viel Carptackle an wie dort#6.

gruß eddy


----------



## The-Carphunter (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Successful-Baits kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!
Absolut top schnelle Lieferung... wenn man Mittwoch Abend noch der Meinung ist, dass man am WE noch Boiies abrollen will, dann ist das gar kein Problem.
Die Fertigmixe lassen sich auch echt gut abrollen... deren Fängigkeit will ich dieses Jahr auch noch intensiv testen^^
MFG, Denny :vik:


----------



## Kaljan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

habt ihr evtl links, wo es billig diese mixe gibt ? !


----------



## eddyguru (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Kaljan schrieb:


> habt ihr evtl links, wo es billig diese mixe gibt ? !


 


http://www.successful-baits.de


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Kaljan schrieb:


> habt ihr evtl links, wo es billig diese mixe gibt ? !


vielleicht bei google mal *Succesful Baits  *eingeben* |rolleyes|supergri.


http://www.successful-baits.de/
*


----------



## Kaljan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



fantazia schrieb:


> vielleicht bei google mal *Succesful Baits  *eingeben* |rolleyes|supergri.
> 
> 
> http://www.successful-baits.de/
> *



hab ich :q 
doch bei mir kamen nur englische seiten ... 

p.s: habe auch den button "seiten auf deutsch" geklickt...


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Kaljan schrieb:


> hab ich :q
> doch bei mir kamen nur englische seiten ...
> 
> p.s: habe auch den button "seiten auf deutsch" geklickt...


hmm merkwürdig|supergri.




Und nochmal zu den Baits von Successful*.
*Können die mit den Baits von Black Label mithalten?
Und dies auch über längeren Zeitraum?


----------



## darth carper (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Können sie. Sogar die ganz einfachen (und im Vergleich spottbilligen) Natur pur Boilies.


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



darth carper schrieb:


> Können sie. Sogar die ganz einfachen (und im Vergleich spottbilligen) Natur pur Boilies.


meinst du diese hier?
http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/fertigboilies/natur-pur-boilies-tiefgefroren.html
oder diese http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/fertigboilies/natur-pur-traveller.html ?

konservierte würd ich mir wohl nicht holen.hab genug platz inner truhe|supergri.


----------



## The-Carphunter (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Ich frage mich bei solch einem Thema immer wieder, warum die Murmeln von BLB dann so schweineteuer sind??!! |kopfkrat
Selbst der teuerste Mix von Successful-Baits ist immer noch halb so billig/teuer, wie die von BLB... Trotzdem haben sehr viele Angler gute Erfahrungen mit beiden Firmen gemacht.
Anzumerken wäre auch noch, dass ich es gut finde, dass S-B einen direkten Endkunden Vertrieb betreibt, der dann womöglich den Preis für ein paar Knödel bei der anderen Firma wieder in die Höhe treibt. Letztendlich kenne ich auch kein "vernünftiges" Rezept für Boilies, das über einen Wert von 4,50/5eus kommt |rolleyes
Naja, evtl. hole ich mir für den Sommer auch noch mal nen Eimer Fruity Thrill, wenn es in den Urlaub geht 

Mfg, Denny

p.s. habt ihr in den Paketen von SB auch immer so "kleine Geschenke" drin??


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei solch einem Thema immer wieder, warum die Murmeln von BLB dann so schweineteuer sind??!! |kopfkrat


Das würd mich auch mal interessieren.Die Baits von BLB haben  mehr Zutaten im Mix als die von Successful.Vielleicht darum der Höhere preis#c.

Hier der Exclusive Fisch von Successful

*Sardinenmehl  
**Weißfischmehl*
*Blutmehl*
*Lebermehl*
*Eggalbumine

*Und hier der Monkey Shit von BLB

- Sojamehl vollfett
      - Lactalbumine
      - Eggalbumine
      - Sardienenmehl
      - Knoblauchpulver
      - Maismeh
      - Fischprotein
      - Fischmehl
      - Natriumglutamat



Und so siehts bei allen Mixen aus.BLB hat in jedem Mix mehr Zutaten.


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

@ fantazia

Genau die meine ich. Alle Sorten der Fish-Boilies sind prima. Habe auch nur die tiefgefrorenen verwendet, da ich Konservierer nicht so mag.

Mehr Zutaten ja, aber das bedeutet nicht, daß die Mixe auch gleich fängiger sind.
Ich habe BLB gefischt und nicht feststellen können, warum um diese Boilies so ein Hype gemacht wird.


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

glaub dann werde ich mal die Natur Pur Boilies tiefgefroren exclusive fisch von Successful probieren.wollte mir zuerst die monkey shit von black label holen.aber die kosten ja um einiges mehr im vergleich zu den von successful.und wenn die wirklich nicht besser fangen.


im sommer werde ich eh selber rollen.
bloss im moment hab ich erstmal genug geld für tackle ausgegeben|supergri.da ist erstmal nix über für sachen die ich für die boilieherstellung brauche.


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Damit machst du sicher keinen Fehler.


----------



## Kaljan (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Ich will mir demnächst ein paar kilo Boiliemix holen, doch jetzt stellt sich die frage: welchen mix ? 
Ich wollte mitte märz ans wasser, dann dachte ich, ich fische mit fruchtigen und fischigen, doch es gibt nicht so recht fruchtige boilies bei succesful baits oder täusch ich mich da . 
Ich kann ja auch mit flavour arbeiten, aber gibt es nix fertiges ? 

oder was würdet ihr für mitte märz empfehlen ? !

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Merlinrs (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Nachteil von Sussesful Baits ist das sie so weich sind und nach 12 Stunden vom Haar fallen.
So war es jedenfalls bei meinen die ich letztes Jahr in Berlin auf der Messe gekauft hatte.
Ich hatte den Birdfoodmix und einen Fishmix. Ist das gennerell so bei den Succesful Baits ?


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

@ Kaljan

Einen richtigen, fruchtigen Mix gibt es da nicht, aber warum nicht mal selbst probieren?
Kannst einen neutralen oder einen Birdfoodmix nehmen und da Getränkepulver (z.B. Quench) oder Pulver für Milch-Mix-Getränke zugeben. Dann wird der Boilie schön fruchtig.
Bei Flavour würde ich nur hochwertige Lockstoffe nehmen, die dem Boilie auch Geschmack verleihen.
Im Frühjahr kannst du eigentlich jeden Boilie nehmen. Ich bin der Meinung, daß ein guter Boilie das ganze Jahr fängt. 

@ Merlinrs

Du sollst ja auch keine Pellets als Hakenköder nehmen? ;-)
Nein, ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Megarun (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



fantazia schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch mal interessieren.Die Baits von BLB haben  mehr Zutaten im Mix als die von Successful.Vielleicht darum der Höhere preis#c.
> 
> Hier der Exclusive Fisch von Successful
> 
> ...



Nur das Natriumglutamat würde *mich* persönlich bei diesem Mix stören.

Gruß...


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hi



> Nachteil von Sussesful Baits ist das sie so weich sind und nach 12 Stunden vom Haar fallen.
> So war es jedenfalls bei meinen die ich letztes Jahr in Berlin auf der Messe gekauft hatte.
> Ich hatte den Birdfoodmix und einen Fishmix. Ist das gennerell so bei den Succesful Baits ?


 
Hatte letzte Saison die Fish. Die haben locker ne Nacht gehalten.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hallo zusammen,
der laden ist bei mir um die ecke. ich hab die letzte saison ausschliesslich die frozen natur pur serie gefischt und super damit gefangen an drei völlig unterschiedlichen gewässern. Ich finde gerade das die oberflächenstruktur und die weiche der murmeln ideal sind.

von meiner warte aus nur gutes.

mfg chris


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

hi!

ja bei mir isser net direkt umme ecke, aber inner viertelstunde bin ich auch da :vik:

...letztes jahr hab ich da nur einzelzutaten für meinen mix gekauft, alles super, gute murmeln kamen dabei raus!

...dieses jahr hab ich da aber glaub ich auch kein bock drauf, dann werd ich wohl auch mal seine frozen baits testen!


----------



## Merlinrs (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo aber eine Nacht ist nicht viel länger als 12 Stunden #d
Meine selbstgemachten sind auch nach 3 Tagen noch dran.
Es kann ja auch sein das sie auf der Messe einfach nicht
die Qualität haben weil für die Messe viele abgerollt werden müssen. Ich bin zur zeit auf der suche nach einen Boilie der bezahlbar ist aber mindestens 24 stunden am harr hält sebst wenn da weissfisch dran rumknabbert.


----------



## eddyguru (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Jo aber eine Nacht ist nicht viel länger als 12 Stunden #d
> Meine selbstgemachten sind auch nach 3 Tagen noch dran.
> Es kann ja auch sein das sie auf der Messe einfach nicht
> die Qualität haben weil für die Messe viele abgerollt werden müssen. Ich bin zur zeit auf der suche nach einen Boilie der bezahlbar ist aber mindestens 24 stunden am harr hält sebst wenn da weissfisch dran rumknabbert.


 
hi,

fische die frozen murmeln jetzt schon wat länger.trockne die murmeln vorm fischen immer ca 3-5 tage und die sind dann knüppelhart.würde sogar sagen,dass die murmeln getrocknet noch viiiiiieeeeel länger als 24std am haar bleiben.

gruß eddy


----------



## Max1994 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hi,
der Laden von Succesful Baits ist bei mir um die Ecke.
Kaufe mir meistens die eingefrorenen Natur Pur Bolies mit einem fischigen 
Geschmack.Die Bolies fangen nicht schlecht.


----------



## CarpMetty (10. März 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Moin!!!
Weiß jemand, was bei denen " Weizengrieß einfach" genau ist, Hart-,ober Weichweizen, oder weder noch???|kopfkrat
greetz Matthias


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> der laden ist bei mir um die ecke. ich hab die letzte saison ausschliesslich die frozen natur pur serie gefischt und super damit gefangen an drei völlig unterschiedlichen gewässern. Ich finde gerade das die oberflächenstruktur und die weiche der murmeln ideal sind.
> 
> von meiner warte aus nur gutes.
> ...


Hu,
welchem Geschmack fischt du denn immer?


----------



## Luigi 01 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Heute ist mein Boiliemix, _Red Spice Fish_ von Succesful Baits 
eingetroffen. Ich habe Sonntagabend bestellt, dass Geld gleich überwiesen und *heute Dienstag* ist der Mix schon da. *Kaum zu glauben aber wahr!!*

Der Mix macht einen super eindruck und hat einen sehr starken Eigengeruch, werde ein teil am Wochende abrollen.Bin schon super gespannt wie er sich verarbeiten läßt.


----------



## fantazia (15. April 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Jo sind echt fix die Jungs.Hatte am Freitag per Nachnahme bestellt und am dienstag kahmen meine Red Spice Fish Boilies.


----------



## gringo92 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

hi, die boilies sind echt klasse vom preisleistungs verhältnis die besten die mir je über den weg gerollt sind !
liefern wirklcih schön schnell aus!
und sie haben auch eine super auswahl an einzelfuttermitteln!
1kg tigernüsse für 3eur und nen paar zerquetschte , da kann man auch nix sagen !
echt toP!


----------



## Virous (23. April 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Also ich verwende auch 2 Mixe von Successful Baits. Den Neutralen Mix als Basis für meinen Birdy-Mix und den Holli Rhone. Und bin voll zufrieden!
Evtl. gibt es Firmen die bessere Zutaten verwenden, oder einfach nur deshalb teuerer sind, weil sie höhere Kosten haben für Werbung oder durch den Vertrieb über Zwischenhändler. Aber am Ende wird man im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nichts besseres finden. Kann sie nur jedem ans Herz legen!


----------



## ObiOne (26. April 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Also ich muss sagen, bin auch begeistert von der LIeferzeit #6
geld Abends überwiesen 2 Tage später war die Ware da, gute Qualität und auch fairer Preis 
Ach und ja kleine Geschenke hatte ich auch drin :k hab aber auch 2€ zu viel überwiesen :q
Nur schade, dass sie keine Fleischmehle im Sortiment haben =(

Gruß Obi


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hallo alle miteinander!
Hab mal ne Frage,da ich grade nen Jahr den Schein hab, aber schonmal selber rollen wollte!
Könnte man evtl. in nen Mix auch Hanfkörner mit einrollen??
Und wenn ja welchen Mix von Succesful Baits könntet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
Den Erdnuss Mix?


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> Hab mal ne Frage,da ich grade nen Jahr den Schein hab, aber schonmal selber rollen wollte!
> Könnte man evtl. in nen Mix auch Hanfkörner mit einrollen??
> Und wenn ja welchen Mix von Succesful Baits könntet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
> Den Erdnuss Mix?



Die Squid&Octopus Boilies von DB haben wohl auch halbe Hanfsamen mit im Mix drin...oder andere Sämereien...

Ich denke mal es könnte Probleme geben die Boilies zu Rollen da sie dadurch eventuell zerbrechen...Ist nur so ne Vermutung,ich würde eher Hanf(gemalen) nehmen.

Gefischt habe ich noch nicht mit SB,aber werde mir in jedem Fall welche besorgen..Denke mal das ich mir die Holly Rhone Liver Murmeln besorge.

Welchen genauen Geruch haben die? Bzw.auf welcher Basis basiert der Mix?

Für das Gewässer funzt am besten fischig oder auf Krustentier basis(DB Spicy Shrimp and prawn).


----------



## Froscher (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

nabend#h

hab ma ne frage: kann man bei sb sein geld überweisen, ohne befürchten zu müssen dass es danach irgendwelche probleme gibt? hat da irgendwer schon ma negative erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## gringo92 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Froscher schrieb:


> nabend#h
> 
> hab ma ne frage: kann man bei sb sein geld überweisen, ohne befürchten zu müssen dass es danach irgendwelche probleme gibt? hat da irgendwer schon ma negative erfahrungen gemacht?


 
ich hatte noch nie probleme , immer super schnelle lieferung !


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Die Squid&Octopus Boilies von DB haben wohl auch halbe Hanfsamen mit im Mix drin...oder andere Sämereien...
> 
> Ich denke mal es könnte Probleme geben die Boilies zu Rollen da sie dadurch eventuell zerbrechen...Ist nur so ne Vermutung,ich würde eher Hanf(gemalen) nehmen.
> 
> Gefischt habe ich noch nicht mit SB,aber werde mir in jedem Fall welche besorgen..Denke mal das ich mir die Holly Rhone Liver Murmeln besorge.


 


Ok ,danke für den Tipp°!
Dann probiere ich das mal!
Kann man andere Sämereien mit hineinrollen, die man ganz lassen kann und nicht mahlen muss?;+


----------



## Froscher (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

#hhi,

ok thx für die schnelle antwort. pokere gerade ob ich die big blue T oder die birdfood red nehmen soll...weiß jemand nach was die beiden sorten riechen?

mfg


----------



## gringo92 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Froscher schrieb:


> #hhi,
> 
> ok thx für die schnelle antwort. pokere gerade ob ich die big blue T oder die birdfood red nehmen soll...weiß jemand nach was die beiden sorten riechen?
> 
> mfg


 
die beiden boilies habe ich dieses jahr überwiegend gefischt ,

die big blue t riechen ein wenig fischig , allerdings nich soo intensiv wie andere (thunfisch mehl und tigernussmehl enthalten) die birdfood red riechen nach waldfrucht (sehr angenehm) .

von den waldfrucht boilies war ich mehr als überrascht ,
beim ersten einsatz bekam ich 13fische auf die matte (so viel hatte ich vergangenes jahr insgesamt) lag wohl aber auch am platz am vorbereiten des platzes und am wetter. 

aber auch die big blue t haben mir z.b. nen 26er gebracht .
lg


----------



## Froscher (9. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

ok, werde mir glaub die birdfood red zulegen, hören sich gut an...fischige sachen laufen bei uns am gewässer leider so gut wie überhaupt nich....kp an was das liegt...

welche größe hast du dir von denen bestellt? 18, 24 oder 30? und reichen 5 kilo aus, wenn ich mit mais auch noch füttere? 

thx für deine antworten#6

mfg#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



fantazia schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch mal interessieren.Die Baits von BLB haben  mehr Zutaten im Mix als die von Successful.Vielleicht darum der Höhere preis#c.
> 
> Hier der Exclusive Fisch von Successful
> 
> ...



Möchte darauf nochmal zurück kommen.
Wie soll das gehen das bei dem Exclusive Fish mix nur solche Zuaten drin sind.
Bindung?
Und kein Mais,Grieß,Soja nichts? |kopfkrat
Versteh ich nicht woher weißt du den Mix überhaupt .

@ All,
weiß sonst noch einer die Mixe ovn SB |rolleyes ???

Mfg Marvin


----------



## zrako (10. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



fantazia schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch mal interessieren.Die Baits von BLB haben  mehr Zutaten im Mix als die von Successful.Vielleicht darum der Höhere preis#c.
> 
> Hier der Exclusive Fisch von Successful
> 
> ...


das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem nicht den preis
guck mal was ein kilo lebermehl kostet


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Gut, das mit den Hanfkörnern wäre dann ja geklärt!
Aber wäre es denn sinnvoll, in irgendeinen Fertigmix von SB Hanfmehl mit einzurollen, oder mach ich mir damit den ganzen Mix kaputt?
Wenn ich mir den dadurch nicht kaputt mache, wechen Mix könntet ihr mir dann dafür empfehlen?
(Vllt von Leuten, die es schonmal ausprobiert haben!)


----------



## Max1994 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hanfmehl könnte im Birdfood red Boliemix sehr gut sein.


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Habe vor nen Paar Tagen hier ne Frage gestellt,vlt bekomm ich ja noch ne Antwort 

In welche Geruchsrichting geht der Sb Mix Holly Rhone River? Eher Fischig/Fleischig,eher Würzig ect? Auf welcher Basis von Mehlen besteht der?


----------



## gringo92 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Habe vor nen Paar Tagen hier ne Frage gestellt,vlt bekomm ich ja noch ne Antwort
> 
> In welche Geruchsrichting geht der Sb Mix Holly Rhone River? Eher Fischig/Fleischig,eher Würzig ect? Auf welcher Basis von Mehlen besteht der?



schau doch einfach mal bei der HP

da steht"
Die Basis besteht aus einer Mischung vom Pacific-Fish-Mix, excl. Fish-Mix und dem Red Spice Fish Mix.
Verfeinert wird dieser deftige Fishmix mit Robin Red und viel Lebermehl.
Diese Zusammensetzung macht den Holli Rhone Liver Mix zu einem sehr hochwertigen und nahrhaften Ganzjahresmix.
Absolut fängig ist er bei hohen Wassertemperaturen, wenn die natürliche Nahrung im Überfluss vorhanden ist.

Als Flavour eignen sich Lobster, Black Pepper Oil und Monster Crab."

also fisch mix mit würze ! 
basis : fischmehl,robin red ,lebermehl aber lesen kannst du ja selbst


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (17. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Naja ich denke ich bestelle mir dann mal 10 Kilo vom Birdfoot Mix!
Für 27 Euronen und dann vllt nochmal 12-14 Euronen für Eier, also für insgesamt 40 Euro kann man da ja nicht meckern!
Habt ihr den denn auch so abgerollt ie in der Beschreibung oder habt ihr das Öl weggelassen oder andere Sachen reingemacht?


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Das Öl dient ja nur dazu,dass du den Mix besser verabeiten kannst und er geschmeidiger wird.


----------



## asuselite (18. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Hey,

ich hab mir auf der Messe Bonn mal 5 kg Birdfood Pistazie gegönnt! Vom Preis her super aber die bedienung was so be***** unfreundlich das ich es wirklich bereut habe das gekauft zu haben! Sehr schade! 
Trotzdem werd ich die Birdfoods mal testen!

Gruß Simon!


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Mhh das mit der Bedienung kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen...ich bin oft bei den Jungs im Laden und die sind schon eigen aber eigentlich nicht unfreundlich...vll. waren sie ja auch schwer im Stress oder so^^

mfg christian


----------



## Max1994 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Stimmt genau im Laden sind sie immer alle sehr nett.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (18. November 2008)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Nja Bedienung hin oder her!
Es geht ja eig. um die Boilies.
Und die sollen eig. ja schon eine gute Quali haben.
Obwohl ne nette bedienung auch schon gut wäre!


----------



## rued92 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Ich denke ich werde mir auch mal 5 kilo vom birdfoot red holen und mal schuan ob der bei uns läuft

Sören


----------



## gringo92 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

der wird laufen  . 

aber mit red spice fish steh ich immom echt aufem trockenen :-o .


----------



## rued92 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

Ja 
ich hab zu hause noch 3.5 kg holly rhone rumliegen die werd ich auch erstmal ausprobieren 

der erste versuch im märz ist ja leider fehlgeschlagen aber 
mal schaun


----------



## Max1994 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

probiert mal die Scopex pro mit denen fing ich noch besser als mit birdfood red damals ich fing letztes wochenende in 5 stunden nur mittags wo normal ehh wenig läuft 8 carps der beste hatte 11 kg aber trotzdem ahmmer gut.


----------



## rued92 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Succesful Baits*

ja danke für den tip vllt probier ich auch beide aus muss ich mal schaun 

greetz
Sören


----------

